# Noob hasn't read rules. Neg him.



## Logsaw (Mar 12, 2016)

How long does a nooby noob take to read the forum rules?


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 12, 2016)

Please read the rules. Please edit your post or delete it altogether.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 12, 2016)

Lol. Noobs.


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

funny


----------

